# last outing for trout 2016



## chucker (Oct 30, 2016)

today was the last day to spend with the grandson's for a little trout fishing. colder then what we expected but hey its fall ? we ended up with 13 nice rainbows that ranged from 11 to 13.5" ..... missed a few and had a fewer larger nice fish spit the hook at shore ling before the boys got the net? lol what the heck it was just PaPa,s fish! tired fisherman enjoying the ride home. enjoy them while you have them! best wishes to all!


----------



## moresnow (Oct 31, 2016)

Stockers? Taken in a lake? I chase them often. Nice catch.


----------



## chucker (Nov 28, 2016)

moresnow said:


> Stockers? Taken in a lake? I chase them often. Nice catch.


yes they are stockers.. yearly with some that escape the creel to live another year. biggest ever was 21" 4/5 years ago.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 1, 2016)

21 is a nice fish for sure. On the 3rd of July I caught a 20 Brown and my buddy got a 22. Within 40 yds of each other. And 10 minutes. Both getting mounted. Rare catch.


----------

